# block plane question



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hello all,

I have two inexpensive, old Craftsman block planes. Both are in good condition and the blades are nice and sharp. One is a low angle plane and the other is a standard 20 degree angle.

I'm making a hope chest and am using these planes to clean up the saw cuts on the end grain in the large panels that I'll be using for the hope chest. Well they are not doing a very good job. Lots of chatter and I can't seem to get the right blade exposure. It's either too little and I don't get any shavings, or too much and the plane sticks and chatters.

I suspect the problem is as much the planes as it is my inexperience I've resharpened the blades in both planes to make sure that's not the reason, and I get a nice keen edge that can shave the hairs off my arm no problem, but I still can't seem to get a decent paring off the end grain.

So here's my question: I'm wondering if I would notice a significant improvement if I took the plunge and ordered a really high quality Lie-Nielson type low angle block plane? Can anyone out there give me some feedback on the Lie-Nielson low angle block plane?

Thanks,

Kevin H.


----------



## woodduck99 (Jan 5, 2010)

Just a question, do you have the throat adjusted right? The Craftsman planes I'm familiar with have an adjustable throat and to reduce chatter on end grain, the throat needs to be really narrow. With a razor-sharp blade, a light cut, and a super narrow throat opening, sometimes you can get shavings of end grain that you can see light through. Probably not on open grained porous woods like red oak though.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

You might think the iron is sharp. Instead of cutting hair, try seeing if it will slice notebook paper by sliding it down on the edge. You might try the slow exposure until contact for adjustment. In addition to that when you do get contact, hold the plane at an angle to the grain, not perpendicular to the grain. IOW, have it skewed as you take your strokes.












 





.
.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Can you give a model or photo of the plane? This might tell us something too. I have a Craftsman regular angle block plane and it is my best block plane. It took a lot of tuning, including filing the mouth a bit, but I really like it now. It doesn't have an adjustable throat, so it'd help if you let us know if yours does.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. The low-angle block plane does have an adjustable throat. I haven't paid much attention to it in the past, but I'll look at it again. This plane is a hand-me-down from my wife's father's old farm. It looks pretty old, I'll see if it has any markings on it.

I'll post some pictures of the planes after I get home from work later today.

Kevin H.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

Kevin - I have no doubt that the LN would be a nicer plane, but depending on which Cman model you have, it should still give good results. I've got an older Cman 9-1/2 that's tuned well and works great. I agree with the others who suggest checking the setup and sharpness before plunking down the $ for a LN. 

(top one is the Cman, bottom is a nearly identical Record):


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> In addition to that when you do get contact, hold the plane at an angle to the grain, not perpendicular to the grain. IOW, have it skewed as you take your strokes.


This sounds like the best solution. If you feel your plane is in good shape and sharp then it must be your technique. I have found that planning end grain is much easier when holding the plane askew like cabinetman said.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

All,

Here are a few pictures of the two planes in question. The green one is a 25 degree block plane and the black one is a 12 degree low-angle block plane.

The second picture shows the soles, which I've lapped pretty flat and smooth.

The third picture shows an exploded view of both planes.

The fourth picture shows the adjustable front of the low-angle.

I'll put a couple of pics of the markings on the irons in the next post. I can only seem to post four pictures here.

Kevin H.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Now here are a couple of pictures of the markings on the irons. The blade in the low-angle has a very curious representation of the "Craftsman" name. I've never seen the name written in that script before. This leads me to believe it is quite old. It came from my wife's father's farm and who knows where he got it. Too late to ask him, he's passed on.

The 25 degree plane feels pretty light. The low-angle has a bit more heft to it, but I can't get either one to plane end grain without chattering.

Thanks for looking.

Kevin H.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Make sure you go the right way, if you plane into the grain the blade will dig in and stick.
Should be nothing wrong with the low angle plane. It looks ok in the pics.

I'm with the other guy about being sharp. There is sharp, and then there's "Oh my God, were is all that blood coming from" sharp....You never feel a thing.
Gary


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

its an art doing things the old way. makes you think about the talent of the old timmers. my grandfather use very few electric tools and my great gandfather wouldnt touch them, and he was a furniture maker in ohio back in the 1850. just takes alot of practice good luck


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

A couple of things to consider if your plane is chattering-
As mentioned is the blade really sharp- sounds like it.
Does the cap iron have full contact across the blade- probably not.
Does the iron have full contact to the plane body- probably not.
Is the blade thick enough- again probably not.

If you have a sentimental attachment to these planes then you could spend the time to tune them enough to work well. IF not and if they are post WWII, then these planes were never intended to the quality tools. go buy a LN or Lee Valley- quality tool and will last a few lifetimes.


----------



## kjhart0133 (Feb 4, 2009)

Holy Mackerel, Keith, you have a lot of planes! I think I'll accept your advice and plop down the cash for a really good block plane from LN. <sigh> I bought a Lee Valley shoulder plane several years ago and was very impressed with the quality and how nicely it cleans up tenons and shoulders. I guess if you want quality and performance, you gotta pay for it!

Thanks all for the responses.

Kevin H.


----------

